# Can DCC Decocer be Installed in LGB Analog Loco



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

I posted this in the Beginner's Forum but received no responses........probably should have posted it here from the get-go. I just acquired an LGB 20252 Lake George & Boulder Analog Sound Forney Steam Locomotive. I was thinking of trying to install an LGB 55021 or Massoth eMOTION L DC/DCC power decoder to the existing analog circuit board so it can operate on both DC and DCC. But I'm not sure it's doable without messing up the existing circuit board's electronics (lights & sound). A photo of the loco's existing electronics is attached........the required four colored connecting wires to the loco's motor block are available (top left corner) for decoder inputs for track power and the motor. The three black wires below them are from the sound activation unit installed in the motor block. Has anyone successfully added a DC/DCC power decoder to an older LGB sound loco like this, and if so, would appreciate some wiring advice on the methodology to use the existing circuit board's sound and lightening electronics? Or, is the only option to completely remove the existing analog circuit board and replace with a new DC/DCC power/sound decoder?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I answered this in beginners forum.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Additional Detailed Question*



Dan Pierce said:


> I answered this in beginners forum.


Dan - Please see my response to you in the Beginner's Forum...........need additional input from you.
Thanks


----------

